# 2013 Highlight Video



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is a 3 minute highlight video from my 2013 season
Lion, Bear, Elk, Deer & Bighorns.
Enjoy..





Consider Subscribing to my channel: http://www.youtube.c...e?feature=watch
Kelly Cox
http://www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a nice teaser video. Looks like a lot of great hunts for you in 2013.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a lot of good hunts-Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, congrats on your season.


----------

